# it.For those looking for the C&D Antitoxin...



## BlackSheepOrganics (Feb 10, 2011)

We have had a hard time getting hold of the C&D Antitoxin here locally and the vets we work with have had it backordered on them for some time now.  We were told this is a problem almost everywhere.

After calling around to all the various vet supply and feed stores and being told it was not readily available anywhere right now, I started doing a store to store search of about a 2 hour radius from home.  I finally found it at a Tractor Supply store after they had already told us (twice) that they didn't carry it.  By then I had already had Jeffers overnight me a bottle of it.

So, if anyone is nearby and cannot find it, I have a spare 250ml bottle.  Otherwise, I would check the TSC stores near you, in person.  

This stuff is a miracle in a bottle, I think!  Even our vets are hooked on it now.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 10, 2011)

Can you explain how C&D antitoxin works?  I get from the name it is given to treat a negative reaction to a vaccination shot, but what causes it to be helpful with so many things?

How often do you use it, and what do use it on?

We have had goats for 14 years and have never had a bottle of it.


----------



## phoenixmama (Feb 10, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Can you explain how C&D antitoxin works?  I get from the name it is given to treat a negative reaction to a vaccination shot, but what causes it to be helpful with so many things?
> 
> How often do you use it, and what do use it on?
> 
> We have had goats for 14 years and have never had a bottle of it.


It's not for use to treat a negative reaction to the vaccine...it's for treatment of enterotoxemia.  From what I understand, the vaccine doesn't always keep enterotoxemia away and in those cases one must use the antitoxin for a fast treatment.  The antitoxin gives "vaccine-type" protection for a few days.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 10, 2011)

CD Anti toxin is NOT the CDT toxoid vaccine.    Even if the goat has had the CDT vaccine this does not negate the need for the anti toxins use.

CD Anti toxin has but one purpose, to rid the body of toxins in the gut.

For vaccine reactions you would use epinephine.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank yall for jumping in.  I was busy chasing goat kids around my basement who seem to think a 3ft fence is made for jumping!

We eat organic, we even grind our own wheat, don't do fast food, are not fond of vaccines, etc but through research and waying the pros and cons believe the CDT vaccine is needed in our area as well as firmly believing that antibiotics have a place in our lives if used sparingly and responsibly.  I say all the above so you know just how serious I am when I say the following: I think every goat owner should have a bottle of this C & D Antitoxin handy.  I'm just thoroughly sold on it after seeing how it helped our little guy.

My grandaughter got a little buckling that had a rough start in life.  My grandaughter was determined to save it (as well she should be).  They brought him here for me to take care of and see if we could save him.   We kept him hanging in there for a few days with tons of care and tube feeding electrolytes and baking soda with water (alternately), giving him vitamin B complex shots, and probiotics.  I sat up at night sleeping with him under a heat lamp to keep his body temp up (he is quite the snuggle bug).  However, he was not really improving enough.  

I took him to the vet again (everyone there knows him now) and they told me it was pretty much a lost cause but they would help however they could since we didn't want to just give up.  I asked about the C & D Antitoxin and they had not heard of using it for enterotoxima and weren't even absolutely sure that was what the problem was.  So I took him up to the Univ of MO vets and got pretty much the same response.

I had been googling and reading everything I could find and a lot of folks kept mentioning the C & D Antitoxin but it is apparently in very short supply right now.  So, yesterday I put the buckling in a baby sling (don't laugh) and drove into the city to try to find the Antitoxin.  My Hubby is still making fun of me for it, but I couldn't leave him home or he'd miss 2 electrolyte feedings before I could get back home (due to how far we live from the city plus the slow driving due to bad roads from getting hit with more snow yesterday morning).

I found it at a TSC, gave him a shot, and he has improved 200% in just 12 hours.  We gave him another shot this morning and he continues to improve.  He's up and playing now  and holding his body temperature as well, but still shows no interest in eating on his own.  I'm still tubing him with electrolytes but he is much much better.  I suspect he will eventually decide to eat on his own again now that he is a bit more active.

Here is what the bottle says....

"Indications:  Recommended for the prevention and treatment of enterotoxemia caused by Clostridium perfringens Types C & D in calves, cattle, lambs, sheep and baby pigs."

Here is a site I found that gave dosing info and explained more:

http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/168/

Okay, now everyone knows what a lunatic I am for goats but I just really wanted you to know how good this stuff is.  Hope that info helps!


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Feb 10, 2011)

He just drank his first bottle of milk all on his own!  He's been playing and sleeping all day, like nothing every happened but he just literally drank his first bottle of milk since he "crashed".  SOOO excited and relieved.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow!  I've been wondering how he's been doing since your previous posts.  I'm so glad he's better.  I have had the antitoxin on my list of things to get so I'll check our feed stores the next time I'm in.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 10, 2011)

Glad he doing better!!! Thats awesome!!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies.


----------

